# Duck calls



## TMAC (Feb 2, 2014)

Made a duck call out of desert ironwood. He also wanted a wood duck call. This was a first for me. Made it out of spalted maple with a desert ironwood insert.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Some nice lookin ironwood !


----------

